# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  notre president hollande refuse .....

## vieux-os

*dommage qu on ne peut pas se lacher sur  ce fofo ....   * *François Hollande refuse de changer le statut de l'animal**Vendredi 21 Février 2014 |         Actu Chat - Cause animale 

 


****François Hollande vient de s'attirer les foudres de tous les défenseurs des animaux en affirmant qu'il n'envisageait pas de modifier le statut de l'animal, aujourd'hui encore considéré comme un simple bien meuble par le code civil, rappelons-le.
Le président de la République s'est exprimé à ce sujet dans les colonnes de la France Agricole, alors que s'ouvriront demain les portes du salon de l'agriculture.
**"Pourquoi ajouter d'autres considérations ?"** "Dans le code rural notamment, l'animal est déjà considéré comme un être sensible. Pourquoi ajouter d'autres considérations ?" répond François Hollande aux associations qui se battent depuis des années pour qu'un nouveau statut soit crée pour les animaux. Et d'ajouter que "beaucoup d'efforts ont été réalisés pour le bien-être animal sans qu'il soit nécessaire de le traduire par une loi".
Lors de sa campagne électorale, M. Hollande avait pourtant évoqué la possibilité de faire évoluer la loi. "Nous pourrions (...) faire une distinction entre lanimal et les choses, comme en Allemagne"avait-il alors déclaré à la Fondation 30 Millions d'amis.
Les défenseurs des animaux ne sont pas les seuls à réclamer ce nouveau statut. En octobre dernier, 24 intellectuels, parmi lesquels Boris Cyrulnik, Michel Onfray, Erik Orsenna, André Comte-Sponville ou encore Alain Finkielkraut, publiaient un manifeste pour réclamer à leur tour la reconnaissance des animaux par le code civil comme des êtres vivants et sensibles.
*

----------


## vieux-os

Une initiative recueillant le soutien de la Fondation 30 Millions d'Amis a été signée par des personnalités, dont entr'autres : Luc Ferry, Hubert Reeves, Irène Frain, Didier Van Cauwelaert, Didier Decoin, Eric Orsenna, etc....
pour que les animaux bénéficient d'un régime juridique conforme à leur nature d'êtres vivants et sensibles.
Une catégorie propre doit leur être ménagée dans le Code Civil entre les personnes et les biens.
C'est une excellente initiative, mais surtout il faudrait qu'elle soit suivie d'effet, et qu'une loi définisse exactement ce nouveau statut. Ca risque encore de prendre du temps.
Enfin, espérons, c'est toujours l'espoir qui nous fait avancer.

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un a -t-il lançé une pétition à lui adresser ? Si non, nous pourrons manifester notre mécontentement dans les urnes lors des prochaines élections municipales et européennes !!! ::  Il faudrait qu'il en soit averti !!! ::

----------


## France34

En menaçant de voter contre ses représentants !

----------


## France34

C'est actuellement lui qui a le pouvoir de changer le statut de l'Animal , non ?

----------


## France34

Si on "touche la corde sensible":  menacer de voter contre son parti aux élections s'il ne change pas le statut de l'Animal, ça pourrait le faire réfléchir !!! ::

----------


## bonita51

Je suis peut être très pessimiste mais j'ai l'impression que les politiques dans leur très très grande majorité se foutent bien de la cause animale. C'est l'argent qui fait tourner les monde et l'élevage intensif, les corridas, l'expérimentation entre autre rapportent du fric et sont soutenus par de puissant lobbies. Du coup, je signe toutes les pétitions mais sans trop d'espoir en fait....

----------


## France34

Je ne veux pas faire de la politique ici, ce n'est pas l'endroit, mais le président a changé plusieurs fois d'avis à la suite de pressions : faisons pression par pétitions, mails ou courriers  ; il est là jusqu'en 2017 !!!

----------


## Titipa87

Pfff, j'ai vraiment été dégoûté quand j'ai vu ça --' En même temps, faut pas s'attendre à grand chose.

----------


## vieux-os



----------


## baboune51

ben ....nous ( enfin moi ...) on lui dira non aussi ...
 ::

----------


## alisee2

560 000 signatures qui n'iront  certainement pas dans les urnes pour Hollande, il a tout faux. "On a fait suffisamment," en ce qui le concerne, il n'a rien fait et les précédents non plus. Il n'a pas compris qu'il y a de plus en plus de signataires de pétitions et cela a une signification. Les gens ne supportent plus la cruauté animale, donc les citoyens qu'il bafoue.

Le premier bulletin doit aller vers ceux qui défendent les animaux, seule solution pour leur montrer que c'est nous qui détenons le pouvoir et pas les lobbyings

----------


## kiwik

oui, a une manifestation pour que la loi change

----------


## Cannellejuju

Il est beau avec ses discours....
Signons http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Fra...imaux/?cjaxZgb

----------


## Titipa87

Signée  :Smile:

----------


## Cruella

_On peut juger de la grandeur d'une nation par la façon dont les animaux y sont traités. - GANDHI_

----------


## France34

Je vais lui envoyer une lettre , peut-être d'autres en feront autant et ça aura de l'effet . A tout hasard je donne son adresse :
 Palais de l'Elysée
55, rue du Faubourg St Honoré
75008 PARIS
ou par mail :Elysée.fr/ ; il y a aussi un formulaire sur internet mais je pense que le plus efficace, c'est la lettre : c'est son directeur de cabinet qui va la recevoir mais peut-être jugera-t-il bon de la (ou les!) lui tansmettre. 
Pétition signée !

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

signé

----------


## Giemma

pétition signée

----------


## isabelle75

pétition signée ! pas encore les 5000 signatures il faut que plus de gens puissent diffuser

----------


## vieux-os

vous pouvez aussi envoyé un mail ,  vous économiserais  1 timbre , attention , il ne faut pas etre vulgaire ... ::  http://www.elysee.fr/ecrire-au-presi...la-republique/

----------


## France34

A toutes fins utiles, il paraît qu'on ne met pas de timbre sur une lettre adressée au président de la République ; d'autre part, il est conseillé d'envoyer une lettre ou un mail personnel sinon la formule risque d'être noyée dans la masse des informations . Enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il peut.

----------


## domi

Signée

----------


## capucin65

ok avec vieux os, pas de vulgarité cela ne sert a rien car nous sommes des gens civilisés nous les: de la Protection animale,pas toujours compris d'ailleurs.Oui l'animal est UNE chose VIVANTE. ça dérange.Hier soir,émission A2 a 22h20:le Président cet inconnu! Donc après cette diffusion je me suis demandé:Le Président peut-il prendre seul cette décision concernant les animaux? Qui décide a sa place? une personne qui n'aime pas les animaux? Je suis déçu! ce reportage d'antenne 2  donne l'image d'un Président LIBRE dans SES choix! Avec SON  caractère! j'ai la déception de beaucoup de choses au sujet des animaux:+envie de signer pétitions,de faire mail etc....On se fiche de ça.Cela fait passer un bon moment a certains qui lisent nos demandes et sourient certainement! A quand un Président?

----------


## France34

Dans la 5ème république , le président décide lui-même de faire voter une loi par le parlement (aujourd'hui, la majorité est pour lui ). Actuellement , il n'a pas beaucoup de "personnalité", ni son 1er ministre, ni ses ministres ; donc aucun d'eux ne lui fera changer d'avis s'il veut prendre une décision !  Essayons de lui en suggérer une !!!

----------


## Fahn

*Merci de cesser toute attaque et vulgarité sur ce sujet.*

----------


## capucin65

Merci de comprendre qu'il n'y a ni vulgarité ni attaque.Juste des vérités et de l'information donnée.Depuis le début du sujet supprimez alors tout ce qui a été écrit d'impoli et autre...

----------


## Fahn

*Et merci de ne pas remettre en question les décisions de la modération quant à la suppression des messages les plus virulents qui ont été supprimés sur ce sujet.*

----------


## Bellou

Effectivement, le courrier adressé au Père Noël n'a pas besoin d'être oblitéré.

_Suis-je restée en ces quelques mots suffisamment respectueuse ? J'aimerais bien que la suppression de mail ne se reproduise pas : je ne suis jamais vulgaire, alors où se situe la limite ? Là... je sens que je tends à outrepasser mes droits, non ? Ces quelques mots paraîtront-ils...._

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis d'accord avec vous. Modérateur, c'est bien, censure, c'est différent. Bon, là, j'aggrave mon cas...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pas une CHOSE

----------


## baboune51

Comme les courriers sont gratuits ...je vais lui écrire et lui joindre des photocopies d'articles relatant des cas de maltraitance ici, ou dans les DOM TOM.
Je vais aussi lui parler de 2017 ....en tout bien et tout honneur ! ::  ::

----------


## France34

Ce modérateur est extrèmement  sévère  décidément ! Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de vulgaire ou d'agressif dans ce que j'ai écrit plus haut ! ::

----------


## Fahn

*Ca suffit maintenant? Il ne s'agit pas de sévérité, mais de respect du règlement du forum.
Les propos haineux et insultants ne sont pas tolérés.
Ceci sera la dernière intervention de la modération sur ce sujet.*

----------


## France34

Propos haineux et insultants ? Lesquels?

----------


## Anaïs

s'ils ont été supprimés, ce n'est certainement pas pour qu'on les réécrive, France34.
et les remarques de la modération ne vous visent pas particulièrement donc merci de clore le sujet en ce qui vous concerne et de cesser de nous relancer.

----------


## France34

Excusez-moi, KILLY, je pensais que les remarques de Fahn s'adressaient notamment à moi : n'ayant pas eu de message supprimé, je suis heureuse que mes propos ne soient pas qualifiés de haineux et insultants !!!   Ce post étant destiné à faire revenir le Président de la République sur son refus de changer le statut de l'animal , continuons à nous battre pour qu'il nous écoute ! ::

----------


## Elanym

Pour celles et ceux que ça interesse une action est en cours :
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mr-Ho...83135841725134

Le principe prendre une photo de son animal avec un panneau (humoristique ou pas) pour prouver que ce n'est pas un meuble.
Pour exemple :


Et d'envoyer la dite photo (le plus possible évidement si vous avez une famille nombreuse rien ne vous empeche d'en faire une par poilu) a notre président.

Envois a grouper le 1er Avril pour une réception dans les jours qui suivent (a mon humble avis date pas forcement judicieuse mais ça a été choisi comme ça donc ....)

Ma participation :



Spoiler:

----------

